# Autotek 500.s and 600.s Stealth Series Amps



## DiamondFanatic (Dec 26, 2007)

This is a link to my eBay auction for a pair of old school Autotek amps:

Autotek Stealth Series Amps 500 s and 600 s Matching Pair | eBay


----------

